# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблема с Hamachi на Vista

## Andry

Надеюсь, что не ошибся веткой
Если кто сталкивался подскадите как правильно настроить эту программулину.
Ситуация такая:
Есть локалка 2 копма, настольный и ноут. В инет идут через ADSL роутер D-link DSL-2640U.
Настольник: под WInXP Prof SP2 по LAN, а ноут под Vista Ultimate по wi-fi ходит в инет. Провайдер - Стрим.Проблема такая:Скачал и поставил Hamachi, создал сеть, зашел. На другом компе не в моей сети и другим провайдером тоже поставили Hamachi. Коннектимся друг к другу. Соединение есть, но через сервер Hamachi(синие стрелки). Нашел в сети сеть из Hamachi, зашел. Активные пользователи горят зелеными точками. На другой машине тоже зашли в тестовую сеть, имеются отключенные пользователи, активные с зелеными точками и зелеными звездочками.
У меня и на другом компе разный диапазон адресов, как написано в настройке менял.
Как я понимаю на уровне NAT все нормально - я увидел зеленые точки, так?
На другой стороне тоже вроде все ок ил почти нормально.
Вопрос: как установить нормальное соединение. Какие соображения и выводы, подскажите плиз

----------


## bobuch

Какой красивый рассказ про звездочки, стрелочки и точки :-d

----------


## tihOnOff

незнаю что тама утя, но у мну хамачи на висте с полпинка завелося))) скачай последнюю версию и не мучайся... а что куды жать и делать там есть самый полный и понятный инструктаж, главное читать и запоминать!!!

----------


## Andry

Тгда такой вопрос. Есть поьзователи A B C
A может связаться с B
A может связаться с С
C НЕ может связаться с С

Вроде люди не тупые, настнаивали по всякому и в том и презде всего как было написано. Почему так?

----------


## Cygnus

мне очень интересно ... нахрена "С" связыватся с "С" .. ? :(

----------


## SMARTER

> Тгда такой вопрос. Есть поьзователи A B C
> A может связаться с B
> A может связаться с С
> C НЕ может связаться с С
> 
> Вроде люди не тупые, настнаивали по всякому и в том и презде всего как было написано. Почему так?


Похоже парень имел ввиду В не может связаться с С

----------

